# Let's all do something great...



## RiffWraith

Good idea. You can count me in.

*--edit--*

This is not this thread's initial post - that post appears to be missing for the time being....


----------



## maraskandi

Yah, I'm up for that!


----------



## johnhamilton

Lets get the list going then, copy and paste names and your own below in the desired number you want (some may want to add on when the piece is a bit more built)

1. John Hamilton
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## Rob

johnhamilton @ 12th May 2011 said:


> Lets get the list going then, copy and paste names and your own below in the desired number you want (some may want to add on when the piece is a bit more built)



1. John Hamilton
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. Rob
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.

Halfway through, great position...


----------



## maraskandi

Re: Let's all do something great...
Reply to topic Reply with quote Go to the bottom
PostPosted: Today at 1:39 pm 
johnhamilton @ 12th May 2011 wrote:
Lets get the list going then, copy and paste names and your own below in the desired number you want (some may want to add on when the piece is a bit more built)



1. John Hamilton
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. Rob
10. Maraskandi
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Hi Rob!


----------



## robibla

love the idea!

1. John Hamilton 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake)
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## RiffWraith

1. John Hamilton 
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## Hannes_F

1. John Hamilton
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
3.
4.
5. Hannes_F
6.
7.
8.
9. Rob
10. Maraskandi
11. Robibla (Blake)
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

1. John Hamilton 
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
3. 
4. 
5. Hannes_F 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. *open*
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.

*changed my mind!*


----------



## nikolas

I am NOT in, because of time constrains from my part, but seriously... I thought that 20 would be the first one to get filled! Do a V -> I cadenza and you're all set! :D LOL!


----------



## Guy Bacos

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat May 14 said:


> I figure by then, most people will have stopped listening, so I can get away with some serialism.



lol


----------



## johnhamilton

1-20 is tracks and effects to add on it is not the amount of bars so being number 20 would not mean you right the ending, it just means if there's something missing that the track needs then you're next in line to do it after 19


----------



## wst3

1. John Hamilton 
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
3. 
4. 
5. Hannes_F 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa
16. 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3)
18. 
19. 
20. Gunther

I've taken part in things like this before, and they are always fun - and instructive!

I am a little concerned about time frame, but I figure #17 should give me time to wrap some other things up.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I would also be up for a version where we all do 1 minute featuring the identical instrumentation (banjo, tuba, piccolo, for eg) + 2 extra instruments of our choosing.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Woah!!!! I just saw that Rob's in!! We should give him more than one...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Nikolas,

Don't be a chicken! Use dice if you have to!!


----------



## johnhamilton

Right we can extend the piece to 2 minutes? I just thought one minute so it doesn't get too difficult or time consuming  waiting for a full list of names so I can start. 

Bumping thread. +1


----------



## robibla

1 minute is good imo


----------



## Studio E

1. John Hamilton
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
3.
4.
5. Hannes_F
6.
7.
8.
9. Rob
10. Maraskandi
11. Robibla (Blake)
12.
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E)
14.
15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa
16.
17. Bill Thompson (wst3)
18.
19.
20. Gunther 

Lucky number 13


----------



## TheUnfinished

1. John Hamilton
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
3.
4.
5. Hannes_F
6.
7.
8. The Unfinished
9. Rob
10. Maraskandi
11. Robibla (Blake)
12.
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E)
14.
15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa
16.
17. Bill Thompson (wst3)
18.
19.
20. Gunther

Figured I'd come in at a stage where there's already some good ideas on the board, but whatever I do* can still be rectified by the following 12 people!


*I'm just gonna stick breakbeats over the top of it**, so don't trip me up with ever-changing time signatures!

**Not true.


----------



## johnhamilton

9 spots!


----------



## Musicologo

Why not? 
I don't know much about mixing, producing, I'm more like ideias, melodies, whatever, so I prefer being in the creative part, and then others to improve the sound.

1. John Hamilton
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo)
4.
5. Hannes_F
6.
7.
8. The Unfinished
9. Rob
10. Maraskandi
11. Robibla (Blake)
12.
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E)
14.
15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa
16.
17. Bill Thompson (wst3)
18.
19.
20. Gunther


----------



## maraskandi

The plot thickens...


----------



## johnhamilton

8) Guess I should start coming up with a first nstrument track


----------



## johnhamilton

bump


----------



## Scrianinoff

sbkp @ Thu 19 May said:


> 1. John Hamilton
> 2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
> 3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo)
> 4. Scrianinoff
> 5. Hannes_F
> 6.
> 7.
> 8. The Unfinished
> 9. Rob
> 10. Maraskandi
> 11. Robibla (Blake)
> 12. Stefan (sbkp)
> 13.Eric Watkins (Studio E)
> 14.
> 15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa
> 16.
> 17. Bill Thompson (wst3)
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. Gunther


----------



## krabat

Scrianinoff @ Wed May 18 said:


> sbkp @ Thu 19 May said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. John Hamilton
> 2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
> 3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo)
> 4. Scrianinoff
> 5. Hannes_F
> 6.krabat
> 7.
> 8. The Unfinished
> 9. Rob
> 10. Maraskandi
> 11. Robibla (Blake)
> 12. Stefan (sbkp)
> 13.Eric Watkins (Studio E)
> 14.
> 15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa
> 16.
> 17. Bill Thompson (wst3)
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. Gunther
Click to expand...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Wow, your first post?!! Fascinating.


----------



## krabat

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu May 19 said:


> Wow, your first post?!! Fascinating.


Not really, through some kind of bug in the system i had to reregister... :D


----------



## impressions

i know i'm out of my league here, so you can shorten the list if you won't liek what i'll do.

1. John Hamilton
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo)
4. Scrianinoff
5. Hannes_F
6.krabat
7. impressions
8. The Unfinished
9. Rob
10. Maraskandi
11. Robibla (Blake)
12. Stefan (sbkp)
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E)
14.
15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa
16.
17. Bill Thompson (wst3)
18.
19.
20. Gunther


----------



## Hannesdm

Why not, this looks like a fun experiment!

1. John Hamilton 
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
4. Scrianinoff 
5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm
15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa 
16. 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. 
19. 
20. Gunther


----------



## johnhamilton

3 more, great contributions


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

The person following me should know that I will be using spoons, a balloon, tuba and different-sized dummy heads. Also, the tuba part is a 19-tone melody, but also includes humming, yelling and simulating death.


----------



## RiffWraith

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun May 22 said:


> The person following me should know that I will be using spoons, a balloon, tuba and different-sized dummy heads. Also, the tuba part is a 19-tone melody, but also includes humming, yelling and simulating death.



Thank the maker I am before you!!! :lol:

*C'MON - ONLY THREE MORE TO GO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Did I mention that it's a mashup of Late Renaisssance and Black Metal? I'll be putting everything through a Boss distortion pedal.


----------



## impressions

this is a 1 minute composition by all the participants giving it only 3 seconds for each composer, so maybe some faster tempo?


----------



## robibla

i didn't think this was about bars. I thought first person played a cello part or something, then someone added another instrument, etc?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I think that once our list is complete, we can better decide and define how this is going to unfold. Let's wait until all are in before we decide on the next steps - OK?


----------



## Lex

Cool idea.

1. John Hamilton 
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
4. Scrianinoff 
5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm 
15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa 
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic)
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. 
19. 
20. Gunther


----------



## johnhamilton

guys you aren't reading my post properly, this isnt a composition by everyone from bars, someone makes an instrumental line adding to 1 minute then another person adds another instrument and so it all builds into a bit 1 minute orchestra or something..


----------



## robibla

yeah that's what i thought! this will be fun  splitting bars would cause problems with sample library inconsistencies etc.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Oh! I misunderstood then. I'm not as interested in this particular project, so kindly strip my name from the final list. I still want to participate in a future composition-based project, just not this one.


----------



## johnhamilton

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun 22 May said:


> I'm not as interested in this particular project, so kindly strip my name from the final list.



1. John Hamilton 
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
4. Scrianinoff 
5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm 
15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa ...*DENIED!*
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic) 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. 
19. 
20. Gunther


3 more... :twisted:


----------



## RiffWraith

johnhamilton @ Sun May 22 said:


> guys you aren't reading my post properly...



Are you seeing your initial post? I am not. When I go to the beginning of p.1, my post is first. Where'd yours go?


----------



## johnhamilton

this is true, i can't seem to see it either......it's a conspiracy!


----------



## RiffWraith

Just saw the 'missing posts' thread elsewhere...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

If I can't be part of this... then NO ONE CAN!!!


----------



## RiffWraith

C'mon - only two more...


----------



## Farkle

RiffWraith @ Sat Jun 04 said:


> C'mon - only two more...



....

....
Just ONE more! 

Put me down for a contributor. As long as I don't have to start before June 14... I'm at E3 next week, and totally slammed. But, I love this idea! Let's DO IT. 

So, basically... I'm in. 

Mike


----------



## Farkle

Farkle @ Sat Jun 04 said:


> RiffWraith @ Sat Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon - only two more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> ....
> Just ONE more!
> 
> Put me down for a contributor. As long as I don't have to start before June 14... I'm at E3 next week, and totally slammed. But, I love this idea! Let's DO IT.
> 
> So, basically... I'm in.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


Whoops! Forgot to add me to the list... here ya go!!


1. John Hamilton 
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
4. Scrianinoff 
5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm 
15. Wolfgang Amadeus Bouhalassa ...DENIED! 
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic) 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. Mike Worth (Farkle)
19. 
20. Gunther


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Edited myself out.

1. John Hamilton 
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
4. Scrianinoff 
5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm 
15. 
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic) 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. Mike Worth (Farkle) 
19. 
20. Gunther


----------



## Jean Paul

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jun 05 said:


> Edited myself out.
> 
> 1. John Hamilton
> 2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
> 3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo)
> 4. Scrianinoff
> 5. Hannes_F
> 6.krabat
> 7. impressions
> 8. The Unfinished
> 9. Rob
> 10. Maraskandi
> 11. Robibla (Blake)
> 12. Stefan (sbkp)
> 13.Eric Watkins (Studio E)
> 14. Hannesdm
> 15. Jean Paul Zoghbi
> 16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic)
> 17. Bill Thompson (wst3)
> 18. Mike Worth (Farkle)
> 19.
> 20. Gunther



Is this thing still on? you can count me in! at number 15, I'll probably just add in the triangles or windchimes!


----------



## Hannes_F

Let it roll


----------



## Lex

John start writing! 

alex


----------



## Jean Paul

Lex @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> John start writing!
> 
> alex



The first post seems to have disappeared..Are there any guidelines or deadlines for writing each part? :roll:


----------



## impressions

+1


----------



## Oliver Sadie

Hi

From an offline recommendation, this sounds like a great idea. Can I join in?

Sample of my style of music can be heard here: http://soundcloud.com/oliversadie

(In summary: piano/orchestral/electronic)

Thanks
Oliver


----------



## RiffWraith

_Anyone_ can join in. Just put your name in the 19 slot.


----------



## RiffWraith

So, uh, is Mr. H going to get us started here :?: 

o/~ =o


----------



## johnhamilton

Bad times guys, I have packed all my gear ready to ship to Canada! I'm moving to 19th place, apologies folks!

1.
2. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
4. Scrianinoff 
5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm 
15. Jean Paul Zoghbi 
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic) 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. Mike Worth (Farkle) 
19. John Hamilton
20. Gunther


----------



## Oliver Sadie

Oh dear. Looks like I've missed the boat.

If anyone 2-20 moves themselves up to 1, could you pop my name in your place please?


----------



## RiffWraith

Oliver Sadie @ Tue Jul 05 said:


> Oh dear. Looks like I've missed the boat.
> 
> If anyone 2-20 moves themselves up to 1, could you pop my name in your place please?



*Done*:

1. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
2. Oliver Sadie
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
4. Scrianinoff 
5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm 
15. Jean Paul Zoghbi 
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic) 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. Mike Worth (Farkle) 
19. John Hamilton
20. Gunther

Ok, looks like I am getting it started. Since the first post has been lost, let's start with some ground rules, such as length of each person's input (does there need to be a limit?) and how we are going to go about this logistically. Also, should I start with just anything, or do we want to start in a certain direction?


----------



## impressions

let's start:
1.layering or continuous composing?
2.length should be about 10 seconds per composer?
3. this is artistic endeavor so no limitation of style or anything else, imo.
4.we start from #1 which links his work in here, then #2 picks it up and so on-it should be on WAV or we get a degradation of quality as we proceed with more numbers on mp3.


----------



## Oliver Sadie

I propose layering, with following methodology:

1. A single person is responsible for the mix and will have to bounce a mix after each contribution. Bounced mix is downloadable and ready for next in line to play/programme/record along to.

2. Each contribution is a dry (no fx) wav of just their part, exactly the length* of the first contributor's part, in 44/16 format. *By that I mean the wav length matches but I don't mean the full length is full of sound. As Beethoven quipped, I paraphrase: the rests are often more important than the notes.

3. First contributor plays/programs/records to a click track, else this will be all over the place, and also specifies bpm and key (if not already obvious).


----------



## Lex

impressions @ Tue Jul 05 said:


> let's start:
> 1.layering or continuous composing?
> 2.length should be about 10 seconds per composer?
> 3. this is artistic endeavor so no limitation of style or anything else, imo.
> 4.we start from #1 which links his work in here, then #2 picks it up and so on-it should be on WAV or we get a degradation of quality as we proceed with more numbers on mp3.



Maybe 10sec is too short...how about no longer then 120 sec?

alex


----------



## impressions

Lex @ Tue Jul 05 said:


> impressions @ Tue Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's start:
> 1.layering or continuous composing?
> 2.length should be about 10 seconds per composer?
> 3. this is artistic endeavor so no limitation of style or anything else, imo.
> 4.we start from #1 which links his work in here, then #2 picks it up and so on-it should be on WAV or we get a degradation of quality as we proceed with more numbers on mp3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 10sec is too short...how about no longer then 120 sec?
> 
> alex
Click to expand...


that would mean 20X120sec=2400sec=>40minutes piece!!!! no way anyone in their right mind will listen to such a piece.


i think layering is abit too much for 20 composers, unless people will only throw their most minimalistic parts.
but it may be the most easy way to create it since it doesn't require tons of work.

0oD 
i have another GOOD suggestion:
we can use 10-15 seconds composition for each, see how people develop motif or continue it appropriately, and use it as a guide/skeleton composition by everyone involved. then, after its done everyone can layer it.

making it involving for everyone composition-wise and layering-wise.

it's a two stages composition: 1 for skeleton-which could be either melody or accompaniment. and 1 for layering the skeleton.

i don't think there's another chance for people from different countries and different experiences can gather and create such a thing without the internet.


----------



## Hannes_F

Ehm ... I thought the idea of this thread was to put 20 layers of 1 minute onto each other for a result of 1 minute. Like somebody starts with a cello riff, somebody else does triangle on it, the third add Taikos or whatever

Yes/No/Maybe?


----------



## Guy Bacos

So is this a kind of "We are the World" piece?


----------



## impressions

Hannes_F @ Tue Jul 05 said:


> Ehm ... I thought the idea of this thread was to put 20 layers of 1 minute onto each other for a result of 1 minute. Like somebody starts with a cello riff, somebody else does triangle on it, the third add Taikos or whatever
> 
> Yes/No/Maybe?



sure, mine's too complicated anyway.



> So is this a kind of "We are the World" piece?



laugh it up sport, i know you're jealous :wink:


----------



## johnhamilton

Ehm ... I thought the idea of this thread was to put 20 layers of 1 minute onto each other for a result of 1 minute. Like somebody starts with a cello riff, somebody else does triangle on it, the third add Taikos or whatever 

Yes/No/Maybe?


Yes, you can mix and master your addition to the track but bare in mind someone might want to remaster it 

EDIT: doesn't matter how it ends, i'm 19th, so it will ofcourse turn out beautful 

Take my piece for example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... iLSZCLNZgI

It builds, one person writes cello line for a minute, or 3 minutes if you guys have time to extend that much, and Riff (being first) can change modulation, tone and other stuff which the second in line will then follow, it will build as a song (example above)

It's just all up to Riff to see which tempo, key and genre we do


----------



## Lex

Too much thinking...how bout Hayat u just do something and pass it to Oliver he does whatever he wants with it, passes it on and so on?

Thought main point of this was to experiment and see what we end up with. 

alex


----------



## johnhamilton

All on you Jeff mate!

1. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
2. Oliver Sadie 
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
4. Scrianinoff 
5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm 
15. Jean Paul Zoghbi 
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic) 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. Mike Worth (Farkle) 
19. John Hamilton 
20. Gunther


----------



## TheUnfinished

Lex @ Tue Jul 05 said:


> Too much thinking...how bout Hayat u just do something and pass it to Oliver he does whatever he wants with it, passes it on and so on?
> 
> Thought main point of this was to experiment and see what we end up with.
> 
> alex



Agreed. Write ten seconds, write ten minutes. Pass it on and see what people want to add. As long as nobody's too greedy and adds about twenty new elements, it should be fine.

Matt


----------



## impressions

ok either layer, or continuous composing. 
Jeff, and....action!


----------



## johnhamilton

TheUnfinished @ Wed 06 Jul said:


> Lex @ Tue Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much thinking...how bout Hayat u just do something and pass it to Oliver he does whatever he wants with it, passes it on and so on?
> 
> Thought main point of this was to experiment and see what we end up with.
> 
> alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Write ten seconds, write ten minutes. Pass it on and see what people want to add. As long as nobody's too greedy and adds about twenty new elements, it should be fine.
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...



Stick to *layering*,

Someones strings or piano or other instrument in that 10 seconds they write may not be able to be manipulated by the next person


----------



## Lex

johnhamilton @ Wed Jul 06 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Wed 06 Jul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lex @ Tue Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much thinking...how bout Hayat u just do something and pass it to Oliver he does whatever he wants with it, passes it on and so on?
> 
> Thought main point of this was to experiment and see what we end up with.
> 
> alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Write ten seconds, write ten minutes. Pass it on and see what people want to add. As long as nobody's too greedy and adds about twenty new elements, it should be fine.
> 
> Matt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to *layering*,
> 
> Someones strings or piano or other instrument in that 10 seconds they write may not be able to be manipulated by the next person
Click to expand...


So what? sticking to layering only is limiting...

I still say, do whatever your instincts tell you to do...layer, continue, add, anything...and pass it on..

alex


----------



## TheUnfinished

For instance, some one could write an interesting sparse xylophone motif, then someone else might come along and say "Hey, that'd be awesome with a ping pong delay and bitcrushing".

Layering is a bit limiting in that respect. Let's just run with the ball, not worry about whether it's going to the greatest piece ever written before a note has been played.


----------



## impressions

I'm totally with you guys on this


----------



## Oliver Sadie

I'll just sit tight for RiffWraith's starting layer, and when I get it, I'll add something which I think works musically, and not so busy that it overshadows anything before or after it.

My best work is on the piano, so I'll play to that strength with a live acoustic recording off my Weber grand. Probably EQ'ing to a limited dynamic range to leave plenty of room for parts which follow.


----------



## johnhamilton

Let's do this


----------



## RiffWraith

Ok, will have something later on tomorrow - must finish up some stuff first.

Still not sure how to approach this - we seem divided on a few seconds of full orchestrated material, vs the layering idea.

Maybe what I will do is halfway inbetween...a short intro with a little bit of layering, and then Oliver can decide to add layers, or add to the composition (or both), and then Tiago can decide where to go, depending on what Oliver has done.

Sound ok?


----------



## Lex

RiffWraith @ Thu Jul 07 said:


> Ok, will have something later on tomorrow - must finish up some stuff first.
> 
> Still not sure how to approach this - we seem divided on a few seconds of full orchestrated material, vs the layering idea.
> 
> Maybe what I will do is halfway inbetween...a short intro with a little bit of layering, and then Oliver can decide to add layers, or add to the composition (or both), and then Tiago can decide where to go, depending on what Oliver has done.
> 
> Sound ok?



Sounds great to me. 

alex


----------



## Danny_Owen

I know I'm not involved in this, but I was wondering whether maybe doing it in Sibelius might be the best way of doing it (assuming everyone has Sibelius)- and then one person could mock it up? Might make for the clearest possible solution. Though I guess the temptation might be to go and change people's work! Maybe next time round since you've already got 20 people and I expect not everyone has Sib 6 (or even Sibelius at all). I really look forward to seeing how this turns out though!


----------



## johnhamilton

Let a rip!


----------



## RiffWraith

Ok, opening my template now.

Q - do we send the files only to the next person involved (thereby keeping the track a secret until it works it's way down the line), or do we post publicly, say in this thread, when each of us is done?


----------



## RiffWraith

K, done.

What am I doing with this? Private, or public?


----------



## impressions

hmm, i say public.

private will let us see only the final process, this way(public) we can see how everyone reacts(differently) to the piece.


----------



## Oliver Sadie

I find SoundCloud useful for sharing wav files for collabs - do you have an account?

As a noob to the forum, I'm not sure yet how people conventionally share their music in a downloadable way.

I'd go public.


----------



## Lex

impressions @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> hmm, i say public.
> 
> private will let us see only the final process, this way(public) we can see how everyone reacts(differently) to the piece.



+1


----------



## Studio E

......and so what format are we passing this along as? Midi? Audio and midi? Ideas?


----------



## Oliver Sadie

I would recommend wav, in 44/16 format. Everyone has their own MIDI interpreters, some very expensive VSTis, some cheap built-in sound card synths - it would make sense to preserve the best as the artist intended where possible. Also some parts may be purely acoustic (allowed on a "virtual instrument" board? I hope so


----------



## impressions

+1 ^


----------



## Scrianinoff

Perhaps we should vote for sticking with layering or deviate from the original idea and glue together 20 mockups of 3 swconds each. My vote would be to layer. At least that's what I found so interesting, that harmonies and melody lines are composed sounding together in parallel. That's what Bach did as a passtime with his family, one would start with a new melody and the others would chime in with their melodic and harmonic ideas. Furthermore, mixing 20 different 3 second mockips into something coherent might prove to be laborious and difficult.


----------



## RiffWraith

K, here it is:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/VIProj.rar

Audio files, and .mid files.


----------



## RiffWraith

Scrianinoff @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> Perhaps we should vote for sticking with layering or deviate from the original idea and ...



Too late!

As for Souncloud - no. The mp3 quality is not good; we cant share .wav and .mid files that way. 

If anyone needs hosting, I can do it.

Cheers.


----------



## Oliver Sadie

RiffWraith @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> Scrianinoff @ Fri Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should vote for sticking with layering or deviate from the original idea and ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late!
> 
> As for Souncloud - no. The mp3 quality is not good; we cant share .wav and .mid files that way.
> 
> If anyone needs hosting, I can do it.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...


Perfect, thanks, I'll pick that up and do something this weekend 

Btw - I agree that SC can't handle multiple files as in a rar compression, and can't handle .mid files, but you can have a perfect integrity-preserved high-quality wav on there, for upload and download, in a private way (experience from several collaborations on SoundCloud). But rar works for me too 

Looking forward to hearing what you've done, and to add a little to it.


----------



## Lex

RiffWraith @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> K, here it is:
> 
> http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/VIProj.rar
> 
> Audio files, and .mid files.



Great stuff!
Thanks for starting this thing so well and so quick. 

alex


----------



## RiffWraith

Lex @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> Great stuff!
> Thanks for starting this thing so well and so quick.



Cool, glad you like it. 



Oliver Sadie @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> Perfect, thanks, I'll pick that up and do something this weekend
> 
> ...but you can have a perfect integrity-preserved high-quality wav on there (SC) , for upload and download...



Ah, was not aware of that. But yeah, I think passing along the .mid files to the next person is a good idea.

Again, if anyone in the list needs me to host their portion, send me an email with an attachment. jeffh at jeffreyhayat dot com

Cheers.


----------



## johnhamilton

I hope there's something for me at the end :O


----------



## johnhamilton

The link causes my safari to open a page of jiberish and crash, anyone able to download this properly?

I have zumo and drop box drive if you guys want to all connect to me for hosting


----------



## Oliver Sadie

RiffWraith @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> K, here it is:
> 
> http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/VIProj.rar
> 
> Audio files, and .mid files.



Sounds really good! Some ideas brewing, will sleep on it tonight and see what I can come up with tomorrow night.


----------



## johnhamilton

Sounds great Jeff, what piano library is that? EW?


----------



## impressions

john you were the 1st on list-does that mean you're on now?


----------



## johnhamilton

I am 19th! Guess I'll be mixing and mastering it all together haha


----------



## Oliver Sadie

Hi

Jeff's beautiful first 8 bars (at 92 bpm in d minor), or around 20 seconds worth were quite full in terms of EQ so I avoided layering over that and instead extended with my own 6 bars, bringing total length so far to 14 bars, or around 36 seconds.

Can you play and download the combined wav from this link?
http://soundcloud.com/oliversadie/vi/s-psKcb

It is a private location, meaning an unsearchable invisible track, accessible only by clicking the above link.

I hope it sounds ok, MIDI available on request. Format is preserved at 48/24 wav.

Thanks
Oliver

[Edit: P.S. I find SoundCloud ultra-convenient for wav file sharing, but if you want this hosted elsewhere, I'll get it onto my own web domain - let me know.]


----------



## RiffWraith

Very good Oliver! 

Two things I just thought of:

1) If you are writing a part and not just layering, try not to do anything that resembles a fade-out of your part; give the next person the opportunity to pick up right where you left off. If you _don't_ do a fade (as what you might hear at the end of a track), it's going to be easier for the next person in line to keep going. Don't be afraid to just stop:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byfspNJrMjw&feature=fvsr

Listen to :34 and 2:08 , for example - don't be afraid to just stop like that. If it sounds wrong to you, b/c it sounds like the track is just ending - don't worry...it's not! remember, there is someone coming after you. Unless your name is Gunther...:lol:

2) When everyone is done, what someone is going to need to do before we can call this finito, is join all the parts. Maybe all of the parts won't need to be joined; if there is anything like what's in the vid above, that'll be fine as-is. But there may be some parts that need to flow into the following part; whether it's a cymbal cresc with drum roll, or something else, many of the parts might need to be tied together.

Tiago, yer next!


----------



## Musicologo

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14207055/VAProject.wav

Mainly, sense of direction. I felt the need to understand where the melody was going and I tried to set one. Perhaps my choice of soloist is not the obvious one and will change the mood of this score at an early stage... let's see what the fellas will take on from here


----------



## Lex

Musicologo @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14207055/VAProject.wav
> 
> Mainly, sense of direction. I felt the need to understand where the melody was going and I tried to set one. Perhaps my choice of soloist is not the obvious one and will change the mood of this score at an early stage... let's see what the fellas will take on from here



Awesome!

alex


----------



## Oliver Sadie

RiffWraith @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Very good Oliver!
> 
> Two things I just thought of:
> 
> 1) If you are writing a part and not just layering, try not to do anything that resembles a fade-out of your part; give the next person the opportunity to pick up right where you left off. If you _don't_ do a fade (as what you might hear at the end of a track), it's going to be easier for the next person in line to keep going. Don't be afraid to just stop:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byfspNJrMjw&feature=fvsr
> 
> Listen to :34 and 2:08 , for example - don't be afraid to just stop like that. If it sounds wrong to you, b/c it sounds like the track is just ending - don't worry...it's not! remember, there is someone coming after you. Unless your name is Gunther...:lol:
> 
> 2) When everyone is done, what someone is going to need to do before we can call this finito, is join all the parts. Maybe all of the parts won't need to be joined; if there is anything like what's in the vid above, that'll be fine as-is. But there may be some parts that need to flow into the following part; whether it's a cymbal cresc with drum roll, or something else, many of the parts might need to be tied together.
> 
> Tiago, yer next!



Thanks Jeff, and thanks for the valuable pointers, will bear in mind for future collabs!

Glad you like my extension.


----------



## Oliver Sadie

Musicologo @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14207055/VAProject.wav
> 
> Mainly, sense of direction. I felt the need to understand where the melody was going and I tried to set one. Perhaps my choice of soloist is not the obvious one and will change the mood of this score at an early stage... let's see what the fellas will take on from here



That's full of character, very original take on it!


----------



## johnhamilton

Could you try and take Jeff's Midi and attach your midi to it, so we have a continuous update on the MIDI file!

Also, great melody!


1. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
2. Oliver Sadie 
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
*4. Scrianinoff * NEXT
*5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm 
15. Jean Paul Zoghbi 
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic) 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. Mike Worth (Farkle) 
19. John Hamilton 
20. Gunther*


----------



## Scrianinoff

Wow, this thread is moving fast all of a sudden after months of waiting. I hate not being able to contribute immediately at this very moment, as I am on holiday and do not have access to my VIs. If any of the higher numbers would like to switch with me then please make it so. Otherwise I am willing to take last place. If these options do not suit you, you could skip me altogether, but I would really like to contribute when I am back. My call for votes on layering was genuine, not some trick on buying time. Now that I heard the results, I realize that layering is not needed when people make sensible choicea. Next Friday is my first opportunity to have a go at it.


----------



## Musicologo

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14207055/VAMelody.wav

Well, I have no midi file, since I received none. But as I see myself as a creative and not a sound engineer, I might as well share "only" my part. That way a folk ahead can work on it alone (equalize, compress, whatever), so that it blends well with the rest. I'm not much of a mixer myself. I hope this helps the work.


----------



## Oliver Sadie

Here's my part in isolation, timed with the start of Part 1 (therefore about 20s of silence upfront)

http://soundcloud.com/oliversadie/vicollab2-part2-oliver/s-7ayXa


----------



## impressions

guess we were not the first to come up with this-
http://www.haitisymphony.com/


----------



## Rob

nice job so far! Oliver, how can I download your isolated track? can't find a way...
let's keep it rollin' brothers


----------



## Oliver Sadie

Rob @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> nice job so far! Oliver, how can I download your isolated track? can't find a way...
> let's keep it rollin' brothers



Whoops! I forgot to enable downloads. Try again

http://soundcloud.com/oliversadie/vicol ... er/s-7ayXa


----------



## Rob

Scrianinoff @ 10th July 2011 said:


> Wow, this thread is moving fast all of a sudden after months of waiting. I hate not being able to contribute immediately at this very moment, as I am on holiday and do not have access to my VIs. If any of the higher numbers would like to switch with me then please make it so. Otherwise I am willing to take last place. If these options do not suit you, you could skip me altogether, but I would really like to contribute when I am back. My call for votes on layering was genuine, not some trick on buying time. Now that I heard the results, I realize that layering is not needed when people make sensible choicea. Next Friday is my first opportunity to have a go at it.



I don't see it as a problem... we've been waiting for months, so take your time and when you are ready post your track.


----------



## maraskandi

I second that, take yer time to enjoy ur holiday and let it roll. Just consider us all on standby for now


----------



## Jean Paul

Wow! sounds great so far..I am also taking my vacation mid August. 8) I hope it does not reach my turn by then ! Don't wanna miss it out


----------



## Scrianinoff

Here is my bit: http://soundcloud.com/scrianinoff/viproj-4-parts-1-4

On this page you'll also find my part in isolation and a version of parts 1-3, of which I trimmed off one bar of the last note of Tiago, which was 1.5 bars long, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Scrianinoff

Here is the zipped midi file. It also contains Jeff's piano part with slight velocity changes for mapping my piano velocity curve to his.


----------



## Rob

Scrianinoff @ 15th July 2011 said:


> Here is my bit: http://soundcloud.com/scrianinoff/viproj-4-parts-1-4
> 
> On this page you'll also find my part in isolation and a version of parts 1-3, of which I trimmed off one bar of the last note of Tiago, which was 1.5 bars long, I hope you don't mind.



I love your part, Scrianinoff! though maybe not perfectly coherent with what comes before it's harmonically beautiful... now that I think of it, each of us may, when all entries are completed, provide a different mix of the tracks, making 20 different pieces. How about that?


----------



## Scrianinoff

Thank you for your kind words, Rob. And a good idea about the 20 mixes.

By the time it's your turn, you probably already have to mix quite a bit to fit your stuff in. Another thing, by the rate that we're going, roughly 20 seconds added per participant and only 1 second left to fill the original 1 minute piece, Gunther might have to process roughly 5 minutes of music though his bitcrusher; as somebody was joking before.

I was worrying about the coherence indeed, and frankly I still am. However this idea of taking an angle after the release of tension in the preceding bars was to me the most interesting of the ideas that came to me while closely listening to all that came before. The harmonies (and the sound of the piano) also leave a lot of room for other voices and chords to be played over them, I think, and I hope someone will do this.


----------



## Scrianinoff

Now that I listened again, it seems like I just chopped off Tiago's last note. Instead what I tried to do was to preserve the beautiful release of his last note by cutting out the middle. This produced a slight glitch half way, which I could not get rid off. It was the first time that I used Logic's sample editor. The glitch was not audible in the mix. Yet, now I realize that the release is not audible either. Perhaps it's better trying to fade it out musically, just an idea for the 20 mixing engineers.


----------



## impressions

nice scrian! good build up for the next part, love those harmony changes.


----------



## johnhamilton

Trust you guys to come up with something dark and ominous


----------



## Oliver Sadie

Scrianinoff @ Fri Jul 15 said:


> Here is my bit: http://soundcloud.com/scrianinoff/viproj-4-parts-1-4
> 
> On this page you'll also find my part in isolation and a version of parts 1-3, of which I trimmed off one bar of the last note of Tiago, which was 1.5 bars long, I hope you don't mind.



:shock: that was fantastic! Really loved the piano in that and I can see your thinking behind this swift left turn. Thumbs up here dude, very cool.


----------



## impressions

1. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat)
2. Oliver Sadie
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo)
4. Scrianinoff 
5. *Hannes_F* *NEXT*
6.krabat
7. impressions
8. The Unfinished
9. Rob
10. Maraskandi
11. Robibla (Blake)
12. Stefan (sbkp)
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E)
14. Hannesdm
15. Jean Paul Zoghbi
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic)
17. Bill Thompson (wst3)
18. Mike Worth (Farkle)
19. John Hamilton
20. Gunther


----------



## johnhamilton

bump


----------



## Oliver Sadie

Is Hannes_F aware it's his turn?


----------



## maraskandi

Oliver Sadie @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> Is Hannes_F aware it's his turn?



I pm'ed him to give him a hedz up.


----------



## Hannes_F

Hi, thanks maraskandi for sending me a pm ... have been on tour and not around this forum for a while. Will do my part tomorrow (it's late here).

EDIT Wow I just realized I delayed the project by 10 days ... fully unaware. So sorry, guys! For the future I suggest every participant sends the next a pm when he is finished, at least that is what I will do.


----------



## maraskandi

May the collab mature like fine cheese, or a great scotch!

o-[][]-o


----------



## vicontrolu

This thread is really great! Thanks everybody for taking a bit of your time and collaborating into this!

I do really hope more of them come in the future. I would love a layered only version where everybody explains how they thought abput adding this thing here and there. Could be very educational and inspiring!

Congrats everybody and keep it going!


----------



## johnhamilton

*stands proud of this idea he came up with* 
where's my sticker!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

I would like to participate next time!! o/~


----------



## Hannes_F

Guys, it turns out this summer is not a good time for me to participate. Fırst I missed my call by nearly two weeks because of workload and therefore not visiting this forum, then I was hardly at home because of gigging and now it turns out I will not even be back to my country for the rest of the month (a holiday opinion that goes longer than expected).

So in order not to delay this any more I must pass the torch to the next one (krabat) whom I send a PM. Sorry everybody!!

Best greetings from Ephesos,
Hannes


----------



## krabat

http://soundcloud.com/kapecloud/viproj1-6
I don't know what happened to the pitch of parts 1-4.I downloaded the file into Cubase, 24 bits/44100. :? Any ideas?


----------



## Musicologo

24 bits, 48 000  Had the same trouble when opened it and thought it was all detuned!...


----------



## krabat

ok, I'll change it later today


----------



## krabat

I've changed the track to 24bits/48k now.Here is the link again: http://soundcloud.com/kapecloud/viproj1-6-1


----------



## impressions

how do i download from soundcloud?


----------



## krabat

sorry, forgot to enable download.Fixed (click the arrow above the waveform).


----------



## impressions

if its bad or anything i can make another take..

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17344512/viproj1-7.zip


----------



## TheUnfinished

Good grief, I'd slightly forgotten about this.

Okay, I might be a little slow to get my part done (a few days). It's a strange and wonderful piece so far - haven't downloaded and listened to Impressions addition yet.

I have a story building in my mind of where the music is going, so will try not to throw it off kilter.

Cheers,
Matt

P.S. Impressions, is there a way you can pop it up online that I can listen to it? I won't be back in my studio for a few hours and would like to hear what you've done.


----------



## impressions

just realized my part is too loud compared to before..i'll fix it later on..but here it is
http://soundcloud.com/the-j/viproj1-7


----------



## TheUnfinished

Thanks Ariel. Let me know when it's ready for me to download. I'm assuming, correct me if I'm wrong, that everyone's been loading the most recent WAV into their DAW then adding their part and saving the resulting WAV for the next person?


----------



## impressions

yes, or you can add layers/parts for the current one.
i'll fix the levels and upload it again


----------



## johnhamilton

This is coming along well guys great work!


----------



## Jean Paul

Hi,

I'll be going on one month vacation today and will be back home September 12. I would love to add something to this project, but if my turn comes up before I return, please go ahead and skip me. I can always take another part later.\

thanks


----------



## impressions

in anycase i'm stuck in performance problems..can't get my parts on sync, so it'll take me a few more days, since i'm not only doing that..hope that's ok.


----------



## TheUnfinished

impressions @ Fri Aug 12 said:


> in anycase i'm stuck in performance problems..can't get my parts on sync, so it'll take me a few more days, since i'm not only doing that..hope that's ok.


Suits me fine!


----------



## Rob

impressions @ 12th August 2011 said:


> in anycase i'm stuck in performance problems..can't get my parts on sync, so it'll take me a few more days, since i'm not only doing that..hope that's ok.



take your time, man... I'm also struggling with lots of work and these are supposed to be my summer holidays!


----------



## impressions

hmm, so i bring no excuses to my contribution, this what i thought fits best :D

http://soundcloud.com/the-j/viproj1-7c

and the link for download:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17344512/viproj1-7c.zip


----------



## TheUnfinished

I will hopefully tackle my bit next week.


----------



## Scrianinoff

Impressions, what have you done?! Now we're back at square one!

Just kidding. Great contribution! Your revamp of the starting theme brings a refreshing sense of urgency to the piece. I really like the articulations you've chosen for the strings and how you play them.


----------



## germancomponist

When it comes to the last steps, .... to my (mixing) step, I want to get and have to get all the wav files soley...... . Hope it is ok for you!

Otherwise I am not able to do a "best" mix!


----------



## impressions

Scrianinoff @ Thu Aug 25 said:


> Impressions, what have you done?! Now we're back at square one!
> 
> Just kidding. Great contribution! Your revamp of the starting theme brings a refreshing sense of urgency to the piece. I really like the articulations you've chosen for the strings and how you play them.


Oh Thank you thank you- Let's get wild I say! all for the sake of the game, so Put your balls on the table gentelmen. 

@germancomposer I don't have a problem myself but you'll get like zillion tracks I'd love some apprentice works , my mixing skills are almost non existent.


----------



## krabat

germancomponist @ Thu Aug 25 said:


> When it comes to the last steps, .... to my (mixing) step, I want to get and have to get all the wav files soley...... . Hope it is ok for you!
> 
> Otherwise I am not able to do a "best" mix!


You can find my contribution at http://soundcloud.com/kapecloud/viproj1-6-1 (It's the file called viproj6).


----------



## impressions

^ i think he means separate tracks for each instrument playing?


----------



## Rob

nice work, impressions!


----------



## impressions

o-[][]-o


----------



## Rob

I have to be sincere... the track is not very coherent, since instead of a development of what had been proposed, it's become a juxtaposition of ideas, although some of them are really interesting. To a certain extent, this was predictable...


----------



## Kralc

Sounds cool, like walking down a street and hearing different peoples stories as you keep moving,
If this ever happens again, I would love to be a part...


----------



## johnhamilton

Just a reminder on who's before who!

1. RiffWraith (Jeff Hayat) 
2. Oliver Sadie 
3. Tiago Videira (Musicologo) 
4. Scrianinoff NEXT 
5. Hannes_F 
6.krabat 
7. impressions 
8. The Unfinished 
9. Rob 
10. Maraskandi 
11. Robibla (Blake) 
12. Stefan (sbkp) 
13.Eric Watkins (Studio E) 
14. Hannesdm 
15. Jean Paul Zoghbi 
16. Lex (Aleksandar Dimitrijevic) 
17. Bill Thompson (wst3) 
18. Mike Worth (Farkle) 
19. John Hamilton 
20. Gunther


----------



## RiffWraith

This is coming along nicely.

Sure, Kralc, you can join in next time. 

Hey, maybe we can get John Rodd to mix this when done.... :D


----------



## impressions

Rob @ Fri Aug 26 said:


> I have to be sincere... the track is not very coherent, since instead of a development of what had been proposed, it's become a juxtaposition of ideas, although some of them are really interesting. To a certain extent, this was predictable...



Yep one idea just stops and then starts another one, that's why I wanted to keep some 
Structure, even still the next development can infuse logic to them, there about 3-4 ideas which is not a whole lot to get lost in.

It all depends on how loyal you want to be for the whole piece. To develop another's idea can be like "trade 4" in jazz but you can control the harmony as well and take a decision on what's the appropriate direction the piece will be going.

It might be too much for a fun project rob, I guess we'll see.


----------



## Rob

yeah, and I was yesterday playing with your idea and instinctively continued the crescendo that your passage was suggesting... if I may, I'd like to post my bit, exchanging place with the Unfinished. I sent him a pm, but no reply so far...


----------



## TheUnfinished

I've replied now and am happy for Roberto to jump ahead of me.


----------



## Rob

TheUnfinished @ 27th August 2011 said:


> I've replied now and am happy for Roberto to jump ahead of me.



Thanks a lot, Matt... the thing is, I had some time off yesterday and had a bit ready, so there I go:

mp3 for listening

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/VI/viproj1-8.mp3 (www.robertosoggetti.com/VI/viproj1-8.mp3) 

wav for TheUnfinished

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/VI/viproj1-8.wav (www.robertosoggetti.com/VI/viproj1-8.wav)

My bit alone(compressed to save space)

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/VI/viproj1-8-rob.rar (www.robertosoggetti.com/VI/viproj1-8-rob.rar)


----------



## impressions

I, really like it rob.. Damn that's hot cinematic scoring in the end, and I haven't even listened to it with decent speakers but lousy iPhone.

Love that pick up!


----------



## Rob

thank you, Impressions, glad you like it! now let's see what Matt will think up!


----------



## TheUnfinished

My humblest humblest apologies. I realise now that I'm just not going to be able to find the time to do this, I've just got too much on.

Really sorry, but the baton must be passed to the person after me. I'll send them a PM in a moment.

The track is quite something, a myriad of flavours and emotions and I looked forward to adding my own ideas to it. But sadly I'm going to have to pass or I'll never get the work I'm supposed to be doing done!

I look forward to hearing the final thing.

All the best,
Matt


----------



## Rob

TheUnfinished @ 2nd September 2011 said:


> My humblest humblest apologies. I realise now that I'm just not going to be able to find the time to do this, I've just got too much on.
> 
> Really sorry, but the baton must be passed to the person after me. I'll send them a PM in a moment.
> 
> The track is quite something, a myriad of flavours and emotions and I looked forward to adding my own ideas to it. But sadly I'm going to have to pass or I'll never get the work I'm supposed to be doing done!
> 
> I look forward to hearing the final thing.
> 
> All the best,
> Matt



no worries, Matt! no need to apologize, I can understand very well... maybe you will have some time next month or so. You can always jump in whenever you feel like...


----------



## maraskandi

Cheers for the PM, and I gather it's my turn next.

Since I am playing a piano recital tomorrow night I will start working on it properly on Sunday, hope that's ok with you all.

It's taking some nice twists and turns and I look forward to contributing!


----------



## Rob

maraskandi @ 2nd September 2011 said:


> Cheers for the PM, and I gather it's my turn next.
> 
> Since I am playing a piano recital tomorrow night I will start working on it properly on Sunday, hope that's ok with you all.
> 
> It's taking some nice twists and turns and I look forward to contributing!



it's perfectly fine, what pieces are you playing tomorrow, if I may ask?


----------



## maraskandi

Excellent stuff! 

Sure thing Rob, here's the programme, the Nunez is a flamenco guitar piece that I transcribed for piano by ear from the recording, there's three versions of it which I combined, the other two versions are entitled Hacia Mi and Donde Duerma la Luna.


4 Preludes................................................................O. Lindberg (1887-1955)
-Sostenuto
-Andante semplice
-Allegretto
-Allegro energico

Vår (Spring)............................................................O. Lindberg (1887-1955)
-Jubiloso

2 Song Transcriptions.........................................S.Rachmaninov (1873-1943)

1.The Little Island................................................Arr. E. Wild (1915-2010)
-Lento
2.Utro (Morning).....................................................Arr. Arcadi Volodos (1972-)
-Andante ed amabile

Prelude Op. 3 No. 2..........................................S.Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
-Lento

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Intermission
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Luna de Cristal ..........................................................Gerardo Núñez (b1961)
-Rondeña

Tonepoem..................................................................Patrick Ytting (b1981)
-Moderato

Voyage en Eau Douce................................................Patrick Ytting (b1981)
-Andantino

Nuages Gris (Grey Clouds) S.199...............................F. Liszt (1811-1886)
-Andante

Valse Impromptu S.213................................................F. Liszt (1811-1886)
-Vivace scherzando

Sonata Op. 27 no 2 "Moonlight"...........................L. van Beethoven (1810-1849)
-Adagio sostenuto
-Allegretto
-Presto agitato


----------



## Rob

nice going! thanks for letting me know and have a fantastic success tomorrow!


----------



## maraskandi

Thanks Rob, much appreciated! 

Now to figure out how that big box with strings and hammers works in time for tomorrow.


----------



## maraskandi

After downloading and tonight installing a new orchestral sample library I'll finally knock us together a decent continuation for the collab before we've all gone grey haired.



Thanks all for being so patient.


----------



## Rob

maraskandi @ 13th September 2011 said:


> After downloading and tonight installing a new orchestral sample library I'll finally knock us together a decent continuation for the collab before we've all gone grey haired.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for being so patient.



way to go Patrick!

PS I'm grey haired already :D


----------



## Lex

Woah..haven't got around to listen to this since I heard the beginning of it...started great but what a disaster its turning in to, hahaha!....such a great experiment.


alex


----------



## maraskandi

Finally had the window to complete my contribution, so in the manner of Rob's submission:


mp3 for listening

http://www.patrickytting.com/VI/viproj1-9.mp3 (www.patrickytting.com/VI/viproj1-9.mp3)

wav for robibla

http://www.patrickytting.com/VI/viproj1-9.wav (www.patrickytting.com/VI/viproj1-9.wav)

My bit alone(compressed to save space)

http://www.patrickytting.com/VI/viproj_part9only.rar (www.patrickytting.com/VI/viproj_part9only.rar)


----------



## impressions

smoking i say!


----------



## Rob

excellent work, Patrick! some virtuoso piano playing too! Next contributor, (Robibla maybe?) could place a hit in the small gap between the end of my bit and the beginning of Patrick's, to tie them toghether...


----------



## impressions

you 2 got great orchestral control of the mock up..i hope to get there someday.


----------



## Rob

impressions @ 28th September 2011 said:


> you 2 got great orchestral control of the mock up..i hope to get there someday.



don't be too unassuming, you're there already...


----------



## maraskandi

Thanks Rob and Ariel! 

Not heard your music Ariel, but man, mockups, I only started trying to do em last year and I still think I'm rather a noob. Give it your best attempt and keep going! There's no time like the present and how awesome that we can get to play an orchestra these days with the samples available! 

Composers are often very critical of their own work. (or is that just me) :?:


----------



## impressions

I appreciate your support rob. i doubt it's "there", but thanks.


----------



## Oliver Sadie

Does Blake know it's his turn? Anyone pinged him?


----------



## RiffWraith

Where are we on this - are we still waiting on Blake?


----------

